

Ask HN: Questions for Freelancers/Contractors? - bound008

Hey guys<p>I have been back on the freelance market pretty heavy for the last year and I had an idea for a small tool product for freelancers&#x2F;contract works of any type<p>1. What is your normal deliverable?<p>2. How do you deliver that to the client?<p>3. Do you deliver before or after payment?<p>4. How do you usually accept payment?
======
zacinbusiness
1\. Lots of things. Sometimes it's a service such as configuring an enterprise
app. Other times it's content in a .docx file. Finally there are .html files
that are usually zipped and emailed or sent via a Dropbox link.

2\. Email or Dropbox if there is a deliverable. Though sometimes it's via FTP.

3\. Always before but only because I work with businesses. In the past I
worked with individuals and I did half up front and then half on delivery.

4\. PayPal, direct deposit, and international wire transfer.

------
keithwarren
On my own for close to 15 years now.

1) Mostly full stack web/app development. Code for completed, tested app is
the end point deliverable.

2) Give them access to my repo, push to their repo or send a zip

3) Mostly before, especially if it is a trusted client relationship.

4) Check or ACH.

I think however you are asking small scale questions that only concern you in
relationships that are lacking in trust. An easy way to change the dynamic is
to work on a retainer with clients. It takes some convincing but often times
the conversation about it alone will help you sniff out if there is going to
be issues. People who push back and say they would never work that way, are
typically not good clients. People who understand the scenario and agree to it
or agree with simple and logical conditions are the people you want to work
with.

------
ageyfman
1\. usually code, or a github repo

2\. email or password-protected link to my server

3\. depends, but mostly before payment, as I work w/ enterprise customers

4\. unfortunately, there isn't a single way, sometimes via freshbooks
(paypal), mostly check (companies may not have a paypal account, and then the
fees suck).

~~~
bound008
have you asked your clients about paying the fee?

------
davewasthere
1\. Normally modifications to a web-application as well as database changes

2\. Bitbucket repo check-in, and deploy to staging server for acceptance, then
I also do the promotion to live. (although for one client, it's an internal
TFS system)

3\. Before. I invoice in arrears.

4\. Bank transfer. Used to be cheque, but it's a pain, so only direct bank
transfers now... Some clients are slow to pay. Between 60-90 days for a NET30
invoice...

------
sheraz
1\. web apps, workshops, and advising

2\. push to staging/production, code repo

3\. retainer only, which means they pre-buy hours in blocks of time. I work it
off, and they "top-up" as needed. For project-based it is usually broken into
parts (1/3 up front. 1/3 on miletstone 1, 1/3 on delivery)

4\. check, ACH, paypal (sucks)

------
readme
1\. Web or mobile application, source, and binary.

2\. They get access to a git repository as well as nightly builds.

3\. If the project is fixed price, then I work out a payment schedule. If I am
skeptical about the client, I ask for a certain percentage up front.

4\. Bank wire, paypal, check, etc.

------
ceeK
1\. iOS mobile application / client's updated iOS application 2\. Push it to
their repo or send zip 3\. After, but usually it's a 50% deposit up front 4\.
I try to get bank transfers, but if international I (unfortunately) resort to
PayPal

------
gremlinsinc
Curious, for a JR Rails dev USA based, native English, born and raise in Ohio
@ $25/hour wage, which site you find to be best for freelance work?

